# Peanuts good source of protein?



## sonnysux (Aug 17, 2005)

A 1 3/4 oz. pack of peanuts has 11g's of protein......are eating peanuts a good source of protein?


----------



## Phred (Aug 17, 2005)

Peanuts are a source of protein.  And in small amounts a good source of protein.  Depending on how they are prepared (dry roasted, cooked in oil) they are high in fat content (usually good - if raw or dry roasted).  Which translates into higher calories.  the protein to fat ratio is high.  So as long as you take into account the amount and type of fat into your daily diet needs, they are fine.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 17, 2005)

Peanuts are an OK source, but they are an incomplete protein.  They are good for a between-meal snack, or used to up the protein content of a meal in the form of PB, but they shouldn't be relied on too heavily for a source.  Avoid salted peanuts, because you are depleating the benefit ratio as well as with oil roasted.


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Peanuts are an OK source, but they are an incomplete protein. They are good for a between-meal snack, or used to up the protein content of a meal in the form of PB, but they shouldn't be relied on too heavily for a source. Avoid salted peanuts, because you are depleating the benefit ratio as well as with oil roasted.


 

Id say theyre a good source of fats, though.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd say that you eat nuts and nut butters for the fat, the protein is really just a small bonus.


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2005)

non-animal sources of protein are terrible for muscle building.  the biological value is too low.  IMO, nuts used be counted as fats and only that


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dude, peanuts are a source of fat.  I have a diet where 6 peanuts in a meal is a sufficient fat helping...


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> non-animal sources of protein are terrible for muscle building.  the biological value is too low.  IMO, nuts used be counted as fats and only that



Yep. Only count complete sources (animal sources) in your intake. Without all your amino's, you ain't gonna grow shit.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 17, 2005)

Akkers said:
			
		

> Yep. Only count complete sources (animal sources) in your intake. Without all your amino's, you ain't gonna grow shit.


 Nah, he'll make good shits with peanuts.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 18, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Nah, he'll make good shits with peanuts.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

*No!*


----------

